# Great Trailer Tool Set 1/2 Price - 14.99



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First let me say that I do not work for Radio Shack









BUT:::

When I bought my trailer my dealer gave me this tool set from Radio Shack. Its a 55 piece Tool Set - everything needed for most repairs and mods...

Its normally 29.99 but on sale now for 14.99

Stock Number is 64-2910

http://www.radioshack.com/product.asp?cata...D2910&hp=search

The picture shows the case wide open ... the sides fold in for a low profile close

This has turned out to be the best all purpose tool kit I have ever had for the trailer. I now buy them as presents for friends and relatives that get trailers and all of them have came back and told me they also find it extremely versatile...

About twice a year - normally at Christmas and right after Thanksgiving they drop the price to 10.99 but I think its well worth 14.99 if not 29.99

Anyway -- Makes a great Fathers Day gift for the Outbacker that has everything... it comes in a flat case with hanging hook holes .. so I have my permanently mounted in the closet out of the way....


----------

